# Sicily - anyone there?



## Val54 (Jul 10, 2017)

Hi all,
We are due to head off to France in a few weeks, then ferry from Genoa to Palermo, crossing back to the mainland to spend some time in the heel of Italy, Puglia etc. Just wondered whether anyone has any recent experience of Sicily regarding the influx of migrants. The news reports do not paint a good picture of Palermo but I'm guessing that away from the main ports everything is normal?
Any info appreciated.
Dave


----------



## witzend (Jul 10, 2017)

Are there any Italian Forums that you may pick up a indication of the situation from.


----------



## izwozral (Jul 10, 2017)

This link is now 7 months old but having read it I can't see how it could have changed much. Sad really. Sicily after dark: Where the refugee crisis meets the Mafia? - The Globe and Mail


----------



## s4x4c (Jul 10, 2017)

*sicily*

just back in france after a two week stop in sicily and 8 weeks touring main land italy never saw or heard of any probs with migrants    had a wonderful two weeks there.    and no probs on main land either in southern Italy


----------



## Val54 (Jul 10, 2017)

s4x4c said:


> just back in france after a two week stop in sicily and 8 weeks touring main land italy never saw or heard of any probs with migrants    had a wonderful two weeks there.    and no probs on main land either in southern Italy



Thanks very much for the update, any recommendations for Sicily?
Dave


----------



## iampatman (Jul 10, 2017)

Val54 said:


> Thanks very much for the update, any recommendations for Sicily?
> Dave



Hi there,

My recommendation would be to go there and not worry. What gives you cause for worry in the first place? I searched "migrants in Sicily" and most of the reports were scaremongering and the usual shite from the Daily Mail and Breitbart. "Sicily is the new Lesbos" "Mafia declare war on migrants" etc..etc...
Enjoy your travels and don't stress yourselves.

Pat


----------



## Hymercar (Aug 11, 2017)

Val54 said:


> Thanks very much for the update, any recommendations for Sicily?
> Dave



We set off for Sicilyvat the end of the month. Stacks of history from Greeks to Normans plus Arab influence. Caramaps app has plenty of sights for overnighting.


----------



## Donsider (Aug 20, 2017)

*Great*

We were there three years ago,great place,parked on the beaches,even parked for the night on Etna.
People very friendly,flowers everywhere,no problems.


----------



## alcam (Aug 20, 2017)

Val54 said:


> Thanks very much for the update, any recommendations for Sicily?
> Dave



As well as the many , more rural , recommendations don't be afraid to stay in Palermo and Catania . 
Can't remember exactly where I stayed in Palermo back street area in the centre . 'Looked after' by one of those guys who find you a space . 
Catania I stayed down at the fish market , fabulous area .
Both cities were done at weekends , parking restrictions lifted Saturday to Monday morning same as at home .
 Should add Sicilians don't pay attention to rules etc . Parked in Syracuse and fed the meter , everybody looked at me as if I was mad . Nobody else paid


----------

